# Live Rock Questions



## adpgibso (Aug 8, 2005)

Hey everyone, I was thinking of adding more live rock to my cycling saltwater tank. Don't really want to go spend $9/pound at the lps so I was wondering who knew where to get GOOD live rock with a lot of life and for relatively cheap online...anyone taking DOWN a saltwater and wanting to get rid of some?


----------

